# Look what I woke up to this morning...



## nickpanzee (Mar 28, 2010)

So this morning, slightly before this:







I was awakened to a hurried "Dominique is having babies!"

And here they are, the beginning of Goat-A-Palooza 2010:

Dominique and the twins





Little girl, first born





Little boy










They are adjusting to life on the outside and I am sure that they will be up to their naughty antics soon. They have to perfect the art of movement first, then naughtiness will naturally follow. 


Now I await the babies from my 5 other pregnant does. I think Dominique's twin sister may be next, she's been hiding under a brushy little tree for the last few hours instead of hanging with the herd. And she's HUGE!!! I keep having dreams that she's having 4.... I hope she's not having 4 

Josephine in hiding







Nick


----------



## Candy (Mar 28, 2010)

Absolutely precious babies. Congratulations. I hear that goats deliver two most of the time is this correct? My sister just moved into a house that has goats living in the house behind her. They are so cute when they play and they are such characters too.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 28, 2010)

AWWW! Someday, I will have a zoo (that's my mantra lately) I love baby goats. And horses. You can see where this is going right? 

Post more pics! Its so great to see how people keep their other animals.


----------



## nickpanzee (Mar 28, 2010)

Right after I was done posting, I thought "I should go check Josephine again" I could see her from the window and I noticed she was laying down. I opened the front door and heard her making a bunch of noise. Of course she was pushing out baby #1. I ran inside for a towel (and a clean shirt after wiping the baby's face off with the one I had been wearing) and when I got back out, there were 2. Now they're dried off, trying to walk and trying to find a nipple. They are beautiful blue eyed girls! I will post pics very soon.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2010)

VERY COOL .....! ! ! ! WHat cute " kids" 
and tooo darn funny ..... GOAT A PALOOZA"...
Do they wear ty~dyes and form drum circles too? =:>)~


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness those babies are ADORABLE!!! I would love to own goats some day  
Keep posting pics!! I especially love the first little girl


----------



## nickpanzee (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are the newest additions  
Josephine's twin girls
Right after birth, note the umbilical cord(s?) in the lower right





First born girl





Second born girl





Dried off. I couldn't get a good pic of the first girl, they were hard to get to in the brush (and with all that goo that I really didn't want to wade into  )


















Candy- goats do tend to have twins. They don't always. My first doe has had twins every time, so far. They can have triplets or more too. I am glad I haven't had more than 2 at a time. I prefer the moms to do all of the raising. 

Meg- I have a zoo, it's expensive  But someday, I will have a bigger, more expensive zoo. I say goats are like bacteria. They multiply exponentially and are quite infectious. It's hard not to keep all of them!

N2torts- Some of them come out tie dyed already! and their head butting sometimes can be comparable to odd, off beat drumming. How's that?

If you're going to get goats, start with wethers (neutered males). I started with a buck and doe and the buck taught me how NOT to raise a buck  

I am sure I will have more new baby pics to post soon. I put the boys in with the girls at the same time and that's just the beginning.

And the little ones from this morning all dried off and resting.


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 28, 2010)

The photo of your baby girl made me squee out loud! They're beautiful


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG What beauties, they are really cute!
aww you have an amazing job & pets x


----------



## BethyB1022 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cuties! I love baby goats they are so precious


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

I love goats. We bring my buddies heard over to knock out weeds on the non-tortoise parts of the ranch. Your babies are beautiful. Well, THEIR babies in YOUR pen.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw, Nick...Those babies are just so darned cute!!! And once they get up and around aren't they just so athletic? We used to have a baby pigmy goat. He would come a-runnin' across the back yard, jump up onto the dog house, spring off and turn a summer-sault before landing and running off again! Just the cutest darned things. Do you have human children?


----------



## nickpanzee (Mar 28, 2010)

They are little climbers. When Dominique (first mother) was little, she used to love to jump up on my back (when I was squatting down) and stand on my shoulders. She was the king of the human mountain! The babies love to jump off of things, even my car  They could spend all day jumping onto and off of things and running at full speed and spazzing out all over the place. I love to watch them and could do so for a loooong time. 

No human kids of my own, Yvonne, just a niece, 2 nephews and one more TBA on the way.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 28, 2010)

So cute! I had 2 goats before and really enjoyed them. My friend took them when we moved. I wouldn't mind having one again some day.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok if a goat jumps off my car, i would be showing it how to buff it...


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2010)

That is simply beautiful! .... AWSOME MAN!


----------



## sammi (Mar 29, 2010)

They are SO cute! What a springtime you're having!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new kids! 

I love that you see the colors of the rainbow in the translucent umbilical cord...the beauty of new life!


----------



## chadk (Mar 29, 2010)

Baby goats are about as cute as it gets. Can't believe our 'babies' will be kidding later this spring (late breeding this year for us). Looking forward to new kids. I'll have to post pics when it happens  We have some great (bug graphic) birthing pics of goats being born from a recent visit to the farm where we got ours. Very educational for our (human) kids to experience


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

ha Chad that reminds me of when I took my little sister to a petting zoo several years ago...and we got to see a donkey give birth- yikes!


----------

